# Ho fiducia...ma inizio a preoccuparmi



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..

Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'

Eravamo partiti benissimo: 3 colpi, costi bassi e ingaggi limitati, giocatori non di nome, presi a sorpresa ma dal buon potenziale (soprattutto Theo e Bennacer)..poi qualcosa si è inceppato e stiamo adesso virando su un mercato, passatemi il termine, "mirabelliano"

Ok i problemi a vendere, ok che i prezzi sono alti...ma stiamo facendo operazioni senza senso per me..
Ci fiondiamo su tutti difensori gobbi, BASTA con loro..o ci rifilano bidoni o ci fanno strapagare il Demiral di turno..

Trattiamo Correa, e va bene, ma le cifre mi paiono assolutamente fuori budget e infatti sono 20giorni che lo trattiamo per niente

Imbastiamo ogni sorta di opzione con la Roma, ma Suso non si muove e ci vogliono solo fregare

La sceneggiata di Silva è qualcosa di ridicolo, chissà cosa c'è dietro

Andiamo a prendere sto difensore sudamericano, non pare granché ma almeno costa poco..se è un cagnaccio veloce che ringhia sugli attaccanti senza farsi espellere ogni partita va anche bene..speriamo

Sorvolo sul niang portoghese a 35 milioni perché mi sale il veleno

Ok la cessione di Cutrone, non c'erano alternative

Ora, per me stiamo di nuovo mettendo troppa carne al fuoco, e francamente non lo capisco da parte di Boban e Paolo..
Se serviva un centrale, non si poteva rinnovare Zapata? fino al rientro di caldara andava bene..non sarà certo peggio di sto Duarte...
Non si era detto, 2 anni fa, che rivoluzionare la rosa era un errore?? Allora perché stiamo rifacendo lo stesso errore??
Una volta puntellata la rosa con quei tre, prendi 2 giocatori, ma due forti davvero e che ti fanno svoltare!
Lo so che le cifre sono alte..ma se arriva correa oltre ai già arrivati verrebbero fuori tipo 140 milioni..a sto punto potevamo prendere di meglio per me..
Mi sembra che si stia andando a mettere insieme tanti nomi ma alla fine non vedo nessuno che ti rivolta davvero la squadra..

As usual: _spero di sbagliarmi_


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

Aggiungo che quest'anno avevamo l'enorme vantaggio di poter allestire una rosa corta avendo solo il campionato....mi pare non stiamo sfruttando per niente la cosa..


----------



## Goro (30 Luglio 2019)

Lo credo bene, eravamo partiti con operazioni dal chiaro intento sportivo ed ora si è passati ad intrallazzi con procuratori che non ci portano mai nulla di buono e operazioni pensando esclusivamente dal punto di vista finanziario, insomma siamo ricaduti nei vecchi vizi. Se nemmeno Maldini e Boban riescono ad esimersi da questi giochi di potere la speranza non può che venir meno, che poi non si capisce se stanno facendo i "fenomeni" o veramente credono in queste scommesse, perchè i nomi iniziano ad essere strani e i dubbi tanti. Di sicuro sono anni che Mendes in primis, ma anche i sempreverdi Lucci e Riso ci girano intorno fregandoci soldi a profusione; soprattutto Mendes di cui sappiamo che il suo lavoro principale non è il procuratore ma l'azzeccagarbugli di chi vuole giocare con i bilanci e con i soldi (per essere vaghi), uomo che rimane una costante da Galliani in poi...


----------



## sunburn (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ok la cessione di Cutrone, non c'erano alternative
> 
> Ora, per me stiamo di nuovo mettendo troppa carne al fuoco, e francamente non lo capisco da parte di Boban e Paolo..
> Se serviva un centrale, non si poteva rinnovare Zapata? fino al rientro di caldara andava bene..non sarà certo peggio di sto Duarte...
> ...


La situazione attuale secondo me è diversa rispetto a quella di due anni fa. Due anni fa ci accingevamo a iniziare la stagione con lo stesso allenatore, che aveva trovato la quadra con il 4-3-3 ottenendo discreti risultati. Era una squadra di valore medio (per il campionato italiano, non in assoluto) che poteva tranquillamente essere puntellata con la cifra che spendemmo quell'anno sul mercato.
Quest'anno la rivoluzione è una necessità. Abbiamo cambiato la guida tecnica, la rosa costruita due anni fa è del tutto senza logica e inadatta per qualsiasi tipo di modulo e diversi giocatori sono andati a scadenza. Escludendo i centrocampisti andati a scadenza che penso nessuno avrebbe voluto vedere ancora con la nostra maglia(a parte [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] col suo idolo José Mauri... ), ad oggi abbiamo sostituito la coppia Abate-Zapata con la coppia Theo Hernandez-Duarte. Dovendo giudicare a priori, anche se Duarte dovesse essere una pippa, siamo notevolmente migliorati.
A centrocampo eravamo cortissimi ed era necessario intervenire anche dal punto di vista numerico. I nomi non scaldano le fantasie, ma speriamo possano fare bene.
In attacco eravamo e siamo infarciti di giocatori con caratteristiche che non sono adatte per puntare a essere competitivi. Mi sembra che il lavoro di Maldini e Boban stia andando nella direzione di un attacco costituito da giocatori con precise caratteristiche e che possano integrarsi fra loro.
Cutrone, anche se umanamente dispiace, l'abbiamo venduto e, forse, lo sostituiamo con Leao che ha caratteristiche diverse da tutti gli attaccanti che abbiamo in rosa. 
Se riuscissimo finalmente a liberarci di Silva, Suso e Borini potremmo prendere due attaccanti con velocità e/o dribbling e saremmo finalmente una squadra con un senso. Sarei già soddisfatto se riuscissimo a prendere un giocatore "alla Angel Correa" al posto di Silva e Suso e un giocatore "alla Deulofeu" al posto di Borini.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



Dividerei il nostro mercato in due tronconi : il mercato da liberi e il mercato di chi si piega a giochi di potere.
Nel secondo mercato rientrano le cessioni sbloccate per acquisti improponibili o quasi.
Tutta la vita avrei preferito un mercato da 'liberi', pur rispettando il parere di chi la pensa diversamente da me.


----------



## unbreakable (30 Luglio 2019)

a mio modo di vedere l'operazione leao e' dovuta al fatto che mendes ci deve piazzare andre silva da qualche parte e' che elliott sia in qualche modo invischiato con il lle avenddolo aiutato economicamente.. per me questa e' una trattativa impostata direttamente da elliott..credo che maldini e boban qua centrano zero..
zapata stesso discorso elliott o chi per lui non vuole ultratrentenni a meno che non sia il porteire..quindi lo si e' lasciato partire..
insaomma a mio modo di vedere il mese rpecedente boban e maldini hanno potuto operare liberamente o forse anche per duarte che pur non conoscendolo se deve fare il quarto di difesa a 10-11 milioni penso ci possa stare..
alla fine concordo con il tuo pensiero tanti buoni giocatori e una buona idea di squadra ma di campioni reali non se ne vedono..al momento..d'altronde basta contare quante presenze in champions league hanno fatot i giocatori del milan..penso che quello che ne ha di piu' sia theo hernandez..d'altronde se prendi giamapaolo dai gia' un input al tuo mercato..squadra giovane di prospettiva che se la gioca con atalanta roma lazio per il quarto posto..al momento


----------



## Milo (30 Luglio 2019)

Non capisco come abbiamo rifiutato di rilanciare di 1mln per pareggiare l'offerta della Roma, ma allo stesso tempo vogliamo spendere 80mln per 2 seconde punte.

Non abbiamo nemmeno le competizioni europee quindi non occorre una rosa ampia, ma soprattutto se per Leao (mai visto ed ho paura) e Correa (ultravalutato) in tutto spendiamo 80 mln per un posto solo in campo, mi domando chi avremmo potuto prendere a 80 mln con la nuova legge che gli stipendi paghi molto meno tasse di prima.

Però c'è ancora agosto, hai tempo di piazzare silva e suso e fare in tutto 60 mln di plusvalenze compreso Cutrone (altra nota dolente) e avere il via libera magari per un big a centrocampo.

Ma potremmo anche non riuscire a vendere e rimanere quelli che siamo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

Io in avanti avrei cercato di acquistare uno che la differenza te la fa davvero, per esempio un Nicolas Pepé, nome perfetto per noi. È arrivato questo Leao che desta più di una perplessitá e non si sa se possa giocare insieme a Piatek.


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



I 3 primi colpi sono stati ottimi. 
Pero erano anche su ruoli più facili da prendere. Trequartista e seconda punta sono ruoli difficilissimi da comprare perché ne esistono pochi... Quasi nulla di affidabile e che non costa un prezzo esorbitante. Dobbiamo per forza prendere scomesse... O strapagare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dividerei il nostro mercato in due tronconi : il mercato da liberi e il mercato di chi si piega a giochi di potere.
> Nel secondo mercato rientrano le cessioni sbloccate per acquisti improponibili o quasi.
> Tutta la vita avrei preferito un mercato da 'liberi', pur rispettando il parere di chi la pensa diversamente da me.



Eh..la vedo come te..

Temo finiremo col mettere in piedi una rosa al solito incompleta e con alcuni giocatori che sono "azzardi"
Il problema è che io uno tipo sto Leao lo avrei pagato massimo 15 milioni..a 35 è una follia..è lì che il nostro bilancio va a fanc..... ogni anno..perché l'Atalanta o la Lazio di turno giocatori come sto Leao li prendono a 4 milioni...nei ne spendiamo 35...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh..la vedo come te..
> 
> Temo finiremo col mettere in piedi una rosa al solito incompleta e con alcuni giocatori che sono "azzardi"
> Il problema è che io uno tipo sto Leao lo avrei pagato massimo 15 milioni..a 35 è una follia..è lì che il nostro bilancio va a fanc..... ogni anno..perché l'Atalanta o la Lazio di turno giocatori come sto Leao li prendono a 4 milioni...nei ne spendiamo 35...



Alla fine rientra tutto nell'incastro delle plusvalenze : magari paghi leao 35 ma grazie a qualcuno vendi discretamente bene cutrone e silva.
Senza questo qualcuno o non avresti venduto i due in causa o li avresti venduto male, magari pagando però leao il giusto.
Io la vedo cosi.
Quando dico che il calcio di oggi è in mano ai mendes e raiola mi riferisco proprio a queste dinamiche di mercato e di bilancio.
Il nostro mercato in uscita era chiuso a doppia mandata, zio mendes l'ha sbloccato sebbene il milan stia facendo credere che la cessione di patrick e l'acquisto di leao siano operazioni distinte e separate.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Alla fine rientra tutto nell'incastro delle plusvalenze : magari paghi leao 35 ma grazie a qualcuno vendi discretamente bene cutrone e silva.
> Senza questo qualcuno o non avresti venduto i due in causa o li avresti venduto male, magari pagando però leao il giusto.
> Io la vedo cosi.
> Quando dico che il calcio di oggi è in mano ai mendes e raiola mi riferisco proprio a queste dinamiche di mercato e di bilancio.
> Il nostro mercato in uscita era chiuso a doppia mandata, zio mendes l'ha sbloccato sebbene il milan stia facendo credere che la cessione di patrick e l'acquisto di leao siano operazioni distinte e separate.



Secondo me si da troppo peso ai mendes..servono solo quando non hai gli agganci tu o non hai merce buona..e comunque alla fine Silva è ancora a pascolare a milanello..

Vedremo..


----------



## Tobi (30 Luglio 2019)

Facendo un ragionamento tecnico sulla situazione attuale e l'obiettivo realistico del quarto posto il mio quadro analitico mi dice questo:

Juventus Napoli Inter superiori

Sul quarto posto c'è la solita bagarre di squadre: Milan Roma Lazio e poi ci possono essere le outsiders come Atalanta, Torino, Fioretina...

Le nostre rivali per la corsa champions non hanno fatto grandi miglioramenti a livello tecnico.

La squadra ad oggi a mio avviso ha una pesante lacuna con il centrale di difesa che non dovrebbe essere Musacchio, proprio perchè abbiamo visto quante volte pecca soprattutto di posizione.

Sui terzini Calabria Conti Hernandez e Rodriguez sono un ottimo pacchetto e rispetto all'anno scorso appunto avremo finalmente Andrea a disposizione anche se parte indietro nelle gerarchie, ed il motore Hernandez che salvo infortuni, per caratteristiche ha fatto vedere grandi qualitià e panchinerà senza troppi problemi lo svizzero.

A centrocampo la situazione a mio avviso è un pò ingarbugliata, nel senso che sono usciti Bertolacci Montolivo Jose Mauri, gente che ha dato apporto 0, e per il momento sono entrati Krunic Bennancer ed il rientro di Jack ai quali si aggiungono Calhanoglu e Kessie e Biglia.

Centrocampo a mio avviso incompleto perchè oltre Bennancer avrei inserito un altro giocatore tecnico e dinamico a centrocampo proprio perchè Biglia-Calhanoglu fisicamente sono pochissima roba, tecnicamente si fermano alle cose scolastiche, retropassaggi e qualche cambio di gioco... 

Kessie tatticamente disciplinato a mio avviso è un giocatore di cui avremo bisogno proprio per essere complementare ad un regista e ad una mezz'ala dedite a produrre gioco.

Sul trequartista Paquetà senza dubbio è quello che offre l'opzione migliore, non sarà rapidissimo ma ha nelle corde visione di gioco e passaggio filtrante. 

Capitolo Attacanti... per adesso un pasticcio... Piatek ha bisogno disperatamente di una seconda punta tecnica.. Leao non lo è, Castillejo è nullo, Suso troppo anarchico per giocare in posizioni centrali...

In virtù di ciò la nostra rosa offrirebbe questo:

Donnarumma
Calabria X Romagnoli Theo
Kessie Bennancer X
Paquetà
X Piatek

I vari Biglia Bonaventura Calhanoglu Suso Rodriguez Conti Musacchio + i due nuovi arrivati Duarte e Leao possono tornare utili nel turnover ma alla formazione titolare vanno aggiunti quei 3 tasselli indispensabili... 

3 nomi? Demiral, Correa, Gedson Fernandes del Benfica, 3 obiettivi della società che si possono raggiungere monetizzando da Andre Silva e Suso... vedremo questo mese di agosto cosa ci porterà


----------



## uolfetto (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



condivido abbastanza le perplessità. inizio buono anche se io non capisco più di tanto nemmeno la presa di theo senza avere prima in mano la cessione di rodriguez, adesso siamo pieni di terzini. poi secondo me a un certo punto hanno capito di essere in grossa difficoltà (forse la mancata cessione di donnarumma che sarà lo psicodramma della prossima estate) e quindi telefonata a mendes della serie "salvaci tu". per quanto riguarda zapata posso dirti che lasciarlo andare via ha liberato il posto per due extracomunitari, quindi c'è questa possibile chiave di lettura anche.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Luglio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La situazione attuale secondo me è diversa rispetto a quella di due anni fa. Due anni fa ci accingevamo a iniziare la stagione con lo stesso allenatore, che aveva trovato la quadra con il 4-3-3 ottenendo discreti risultati. Era una squadra di valore medio (per il campionato italiano, non in assoluto) che poteva tranquillamente essere puntellata con la cifra che spendemmo quell'anno sul mercato.
> Quest'anno la rivoluzione è una necessità. Abbiamo cambiato la guida tecnica, la rosa costruita due anni fa è del tutto senza logica e inadatta per qualsiasi tipo di modulo e diversi giocatori sono andati a scadenza. Escludendo i centrocampisti andati a scadenza che penso nessuno avrebbe voluto vedere ancora con la nostra maglia(a parte [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] col suo idolo José Mauri... ), ad oggi abbiamo sostituito la coppia Abate-Zapata con la coppia Theo Hernandez-Duarte. Dovendo giudicare a priori, anche se Duarte dovesse essere una pippa, siamo notevolmente migliorati.
> A centrocampo eravamo cortissimi ed era necessario intervenire anche dal punto di vista numerico. I nomi non scaldano le fantasie, ma speriamo possano fare bene.
> In attacco eravamo e siamo infarciti di giocatori con caratteristiche che non sono adatte per puntare a essere competitivi. Mi sembra che il lavoro di Maldini e Boban stia andando nella direzione di un attacco costituito da giocatori con precise caratteristiche e che possano integrarsi fra loro.
> ...



Effettivamente avere avuto come "idolo" Mauri è stato un sacrilegio, avendo a centrocampo i top-players Biglia e Chalanoglu. 

Peccato che ho sempre scritto esplicitamente che è un mediocre. Comunque ti passo l'ironia, ieri sera sostanzialmente abbiamo esagerato con i mojiti (che al solito, ho dovuto pagare io, tu ciondolavi e accampavi la scusa di essere sotto FFP). 

Più seriamente:

Scordati di dare via Suso, sarà per l'ennesimo anno una tassa da pagare, per la gioia degli statistici degli assists.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sorvolo sul niang portoghese a 35 milioni perché mi sale il veleno



A me sembra pure più scarso tecnicamente.



> Ok la cessione di Cutrone, non c'erano alternative



Qui continuo a nutrire perplessità, aldilà di una motivazione tecnica, secondo me non ce l'hanno raccontata tutta.



> Se serviva un centrale, non si poteva rinnovare Zapata?



D'accordo, sempre detto.

Sono poi parzialmente d'accordo con il non rivoltare la squadra continuamente, in genere è pericoloso, come ci insegnano i trascorsi di mirabelliana memoria. Speriamo che adesso venga fatto con più criterio.

Sarà fondamentale trovare la giusta dimensione a Paquetà.

In ogni caso, il mercato non è finito, vediamo se succede qualcos'altro. Come dicevo anche a Lineker, secondo me d'ora in poi dobbiamo fare entra-esci, altrimenti non ci rientriamo economicamente.


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Facendo un ragionamento tecnico sulla situazione attuale e l'obiettivo realistico del quarto posto il mio quadro analitico mi dice questo:
> 
> Juventus Napoli Inter superiori
> 
> ...



Concordo su quasi tutto. 
Pero sui centrocampisti proprio no. 
Sono usciti 3 inutili e vero ma mi sembra che avete già dimenticato BAKAYOKO. 
Bennacer e un profilo che mi piace molto ma la fisicità del francese ci mancherà parecchio.
Ad ora non so se siamo più forti perché davanti siamo a zero con il nuovo modulo.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2019)

Assolutamente d'accordo purtroppo. L'ho scritto due settimane fa, mercato mirabelliano. Avendo il solo campionato, dovevamo prendere 3 giocatori forti anche giovani purché forti, e poi si poteva puntellare la rosa con le cessioni. Bennacer Theo e krunic tutto sommato ok, ma adesso mercato senza senso. 35 Leao più 50 Correa. Con 85 prendevi solo Pépé, per dire, anche se strapagato. Ma addirittura si poteva pure provare per dybala. Giusto per far capire. Duarte non mi piace, mi auguro di sbagliare, ma tanto valeva tenere Zapata. Io comunque non sto capendo cosa hanno in mente, sembra che siano in confusione e in balia dei procuratori.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



Ancora con questo Zapata? Ragà dai, la politica di Gazidis è chiara devono essere tutti under 25.. non a caso tutti i giocatori presi sono sotto quell'età. Già Biglia la società non vuole nemmeno vederlo in cartolina.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Luglio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo purtroppo. L'ho scritto due settimane fa, mercato mirabelliano. Avendo il solo campionato, dovevamo prendere 3 giocatori forti anche giovani purché forti, e poi si poteva puntellare la rosa con le cessioni. Bennacer Theo e krunic tutto sommato ok, ma adesso mercato senza senso. 35 Leao più 50 Correa. Con 85 prendevi solo Pépé, per dire, anche se strapagato. Ma addirittura si poteva pure provare per dybala. Giusto per far capire. Duarte non mi piace, mi auguro di sbagliare, ma tanto valeva tenere Zapata. Io comunque non sto capendo cosa hanno in mente, sembra che siano in confusione e in balia dei procuratori.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



Mi dispiace ma sono tutte considerazione fatte sulle balle giornalaie. 

Io sono fermo a 3 bellissimi acquisti con prezzi ridicoli, il resto sono solo balle.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Luglio 2019)

Io non sono per nulla d'accordo.

Stiamo finalmente smaltendo l'umido rimasto (con i reduci gianniners finalmente spariti per sempre... altro che tenere Zapata, 33 anni, per carità) e sostituendoli con giocatori giovani e di prospettiva e riserve intelligenti (come Krunic).
Per Correa e Leao bisogna vedere, ma i prezzi sono quelli.
La priorità ora dev'essere liberarsi di Silva e Biglia, e poi passare a Suso e magari altri mediocri inutili (Borini, Laxalt, Strinic e Reina su tutti)


----------



## pablog1585 (30 Luglio 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> a mio modo di vedere l'operazione leao e' dovuta al fatto che mendes ci deve piazzare andre silva da qualche parte e' che elliott sia in qualche modo invischiato con il lle avenddolo aiutato economicamente.. per me questa e' una trattativa impostata direttamente da elliott..credo che maldini e boban qua centrano zero..
> zapata stesso discorso elliott o chi per lui non vuole ultratrentenni a meno che non sia il porteire..quindi lo si e' lasciato partire..
> insaomma a mio modo di vedere il mese rpecedente boban e maldini hanno potuto operare liberamente o forse anche per duarte che pur non conoscendolo se deve fare il quarto di difesa a 10-11 milioni penso ci possa stare..
> alla fine concordo con il tuo pensiero tanti buoni giocatori e una buona idea di squadra ma di campioni reali non se ne vedono..al momento..d'altronde basta contare quante presenze in champions league hanno fatot i giocatori del milan..penso che quello che ne ha di piu' sia theo hernandez..d'altronde se prendi giamapaolo dai gia' un input al tuo mercato..squadra giovane di prospettiva che se la gioca con atalanta roma lazio per il quarto posto..al momento



beh i campioni mai verranno, per i 30- 40 milioni di budget che abbiamo per acquisto, gli acquisti sono stati in linea con i valori del mercato attuali che sono folli, quindi abbiamo comprato effettivamente ciò a cui potevamo aspirare con i soldi necessari per l'acquisto visto il periodo.


----------



## ignaxio (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io in avanti avrei cercato di acquistare uno che la differenza te la fa davvero, *per esempio un Nicolas Pepé*, nome perfetto per noi. È arrivato questo Leao che desta più di una perplessitá e non si sa se possa giocare insieme a Piatek.



massì.. giusto 45 mil in più


----------



## pablog1585 (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io in avanti avrei cercato di acquistare uno che la differenza te la fa davvero, per esempio un Nicolas Pepé, nome perfetto per noi. È arrivato questo Leao che desta più di una perplessitá e non si sa se possa giocare insieme a Piatek.



si ma Pepe costa 80 milioni è fuori budget, come si pensa di poterlo comprare, poi basta che arrivi un Napoli o un Arsenal e lo prendono loro, questa è la realtà, poi sognare non costa nulla ovviamente.


----------



## Raryof (30 Luglio 2019)

Rispetto all'anno scorso però sei partito già con alcune certezze che prima non avevi.
Ad esempio l'anno scorso siamo andati a prendere un giocatore finito come Higuain che vista l'operazione imbastita non avremmo mai riscattato, ora c'è Piatek che fondamentalmente è quello che è stato Icardi dall'altra parte per anni all'Inter; anche la Roma ha sempre avuto Dzeko come punto fermo ma lo sta vendendo. Sulla carta il Milan è l'unica squadra che potrà appoggiarsi su un 9 futuribile e cresciuto praticamente in casa.
Poi c'è Paquetà, giocatore tecnico che prima facevi finta fosse quella sega di Jack. Hai fatto un colpaccio con Bennacer, hai recuperato Conti, hai preso Theo, la base rispetto all'anno scorso è molto cambiata.
L'11 titolare prevede però ancora diversi acquisti importanti da fare al netto di tante cessioni

Donnarumma
Conti ______ Romagnoli Theo
_____ Bennacer _______
Paquetà
Leao Piatek

l'anno scorso la squadra era questa con "qualche buco"

Donnarumma
______ ________ Romagnoli _______
_______ ________ ___________
Suso Higuain ________

ditemi se mi sbaglio, gli stessi Suso e Higuain due giocatori per svariati motivi molto poco futuribili ormai fuori dai giochi.
Il Milan ha lavorato bene sul mercato, ci sta la scommessa Leao, di fenomeni davanti (seconde punte) non ne prendi, li devi però prendere per il centrocampo e lì sì che c'è da investire oltre che vendere (Kessie).
Per me basterebbe davvero il solo Modric per il 4222, con l'arrivo di Correa avresti due trqurts (Correa e Paquetà), due registi, una seconda punta/prima punta molto fisica come Leao e il polacco. 
Sulla carta per me questo è il miglior 11 che possiamo desiderare

4222
Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Theo
Bennacer Modric
Paquetà Correa
Leao Piatek

con una squadra così ne faresti "ballare" parecchie.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> si ma Pepe costa 80 milioni è fuori budget, come si pensa di poterlo comprare, poi basta che arrivi un Napoli o un Arsenal e lo prendono loro, questa è la realtà, poi sognare non costa nulla ovviamente.


Cerchi di raggranellare una cifra per quell'acquisto, a ogni modo Pepè costerà 80 ma era un semplice esempio, ce ne sarebbero altri che non costano 80, ma offrono maggiori garanzie di Leao. Anche perchè l'operazione Leao è ancora legata a Mendes, esiste la possibilità concreta che stiamo prendendo la versione di colore di Silva. E non come caratteristiche tecniche, bensì come significato da attribuire all'operazione.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Luglio 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo su quasi tutto.
> Pero sui centrocampisti proprio no.
> Sono usciti 3 inutili e vero ma mi sembra che avete già dimenticato BAKAYOKO.
> Bennacer e un profilo che mi piace molto ma la fisicità del francese ci mancherà parecchio.
> Ad ora non so se siamo più forti perché davanti siamo a zero con il nuovo modulo.



L'anarchia di Bakayoko però ha messo più volte in difficoltà Kessiè, Bennacer darà più ordine.
Il giocatore del Chelsea non l'ho mai reputato fondamentale, soprattutto se si vuole puntare su un centrocampo più tecnico.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io in avanti avrei cercato di acquistare uno che la differenza te la fa davvero, per esempio un Nicolas Pepé, nome perfetto per noi. È arrivato questo Leao che desta più di una perplessitá e non si sa se possa giocare insieme a Piatek.



Solito ragionamento, purtroppo:

Silva+Kalinic < Aubemayang

Leao+Correa < Pepè

Questa stagione tra l'altro non c'è bisogno di rinfoltire la rosa in avanti, soprattutto se si terranno 2 tra Borini, Suso e Castillejo.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma sono tutte considerazione fatte sulle balle giornalaie.
> 
> Io sono fermo a 3 bellissimi acquisti con prezzi ridicoli, il resto sono solo balle.



3 acquisti sicuramente buoni ed una cessione demenziale.

Leao e Duarte comunque sono praticamente ufficiali, non balle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> L'anarchia di Bakayoko però ha messo più volte in difficoltà Kessiè, Bennacer darà più ordine.
> Il giocatore del Chelsea non l'ho mai reputato fondamentale, soprattutto se si vuole puntare su un centrocampo più tecnico.
> 
> 
> ...



Io parlavo dei prezzi. Gli acquisti sono “sicuri”


----------



## Davidoff (30 Luglio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> L'anarchia di Bakayoko però ha messo più volte in difficoltà Kessiè, Bennacer darà più ordine.
> Il giocatore del Chelsea non l'ho mai reputato fondamentale, soprattutto se si vuole puntare su un centrocampo più tecnico.
> 
> 
> ...



La cessione di Cutrone era necessaria e, sapendo tutti le nostre difficoltà economiche, era impossibile prenderci di più. Cutrone era un idolo ma non sarà mai un campione, a livello fisico e tecnico non ha qualità importanti. Poi se volete convincervi di aver dato via il nuovo Shevchenko tanto per dare addosso ai dirigenti fate pure, secondo me era difficile fare meglio.

Per quanto riguarda Pepè, andrà via a 80 milioni, 3-5 di commissioni e stipendio sui 5-6, un acquisto non in linea con le nostre possibilità attuali e che ci avrebbe impedito di coprire altri buchi della rosa. Aggiungo che con la sfiga che abbiamo puntare tutto su un solo giocatore significa mandare la stagione in vacca al suo inevitabile infortunio, ergo molto meglio dividere il rischio.


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> L'anarchia di Bakayoko però ha messo più volte in difficoltà Kessiè, Bennacer darà più ordine.
> Il giocatore del Chelsea non l'ho mai reputato fondamentale, soprattutto se si vuole puntare su un centrocampo più tecnico.
> 
> 
> ...



Si si Bennacer data più ordine. Nessun dubbio. La i centimetri è la potenza fisica non la sostituisce. 
Vediamo.


----------



## pablog1585 (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cerchi di raggranellare una cifra per quell'acquisto, a ogni modo Pepè costerà 80 ma era un semplice esempio, ce ne sarebbero altri che non costano 80, ma offrono maggiori garanzie di Leao. Anche perchè l'operazione Leao è ancora legata a Mendes, esiste la possibilità concreta che stiamo prendendo la versione di colore di Silva. E non come caratteristiche tecniche, bensì come significato da attribuire all'operazione.



ad esempio chi ci sarebbe a un prezzo giusto, non troppo elevato e già affidabile per la serie A che verrebbe al Milan?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma sono tutte considerazione fatte sulle balle giornalaie.
> 
> Io sono fermo a 3 bellissimi acquisti con prezzi ridicoli, il resto sono solo balle.



A cui devi aggiungere 10 milioni per un difensore sudamericano mai sentito (e li accetto) e 30 sacchi per un brocco coi piedi montati al contrario panchinaro del Lille..


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora con questo Zapata? Ragà dai, la politica di Gazidis è chiara devono essere tutti under 25.. non a caso tutti i giocatori presi sono sotto quell'età. Già Biglia la società non vuole nemmeno vederlo in cartolina.



ma io mica dico di prendere il Godin di turno..ma Zapata era in casa..se devo buttare via 10 milioni su uno sconosciuto per fare numero mi tenevo zapatone..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> ad esempio chi ci sarebbe a un prezzo giusto, non troppo elevato e già affidabile per la serie A che verrebbe al Milan?


Non sta a me convincere i giocatori a vestire la maglia del Milan, a quello deve pensarci un dirigente. Poi affidabile dipende da cosa intendi: per me è affidabile al 100% un campione, ma dico che esistevano scommesse magari meno rischiose di Leao.
Fekir, Bergwijn, Kramaric, Thorgan Hazard: tutti nomi che bene o male hanno già combinato qualcosa di buono.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ma io mica dico di prendere il Godin di turno..ma Zapata era in casa..se devo buttare via 10 milioni su uno sconosciuto per fare numero mi tenevo zapatone..



Dipende dal valore Duarte.

Il costo annuo a bilancio è pressapoco identico (3,1 Zapata, 3,2-3,3 Duarte). Ma tra due anni Duarte ha 25 anni e puoi valutarlo se tenerlo in rosa perchè ha fatto bene, oppure monteizzare, oopure cederlo minimizzando i costi (avrebbe un residuo a bilancio di 6 milioni).

Insomma, se come rendimento sono simili conviene decisamente Duarte, se Zapata è molto meglio di Duarte il cambio non conviene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dipende dal valore Duarte.
> 
> Il costo annuo a bilancio è pressapoco identico (3,1 Zapata, 3,2-3,3 Duarte). Ma tra due anni Duarte ha 25 anni e puoi valutarlo se tenerlo in rosa perchè ha fatto bene, oppure monteizzare, oopure cederlo minimizzando i costi (avrebbe un residuo a bilancio di 6 milioni).
> 
> Insomma, se come rendimento sono simili conviene decisamente Duarte, se Zapata è molto meglio di Duarte il cambio non conviene.



OK..speriamo si riveli passabile allora..alla fine con gustavo Gomez fu un parto cederlo..e non so se ci abbiamo fatto qualche guadagno..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> OK..speriamo si riveli passabile allora..alla fine con gustavo Gomez fu un parto cederlo..e non so se ci abbiamo fatto qualche guadagno..



Alla fine ques anno ci ha dato una plusvalenza di 0,7 milioni. Ma nel complesso fu comprato a 9,5 e venduto a 6 compreso prestito oneroso.
in totale ci è costato 2,96 milioni di ingaggio e 3,56 di cartellino in due anni = 6,52 milioni = 3,26 all'anno. Più o meno il costo di Zapata a zero.


----------



## First93 (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



Per quanto ci siano analogie con il mercato di Mirabelli, io credo che però ci siano due differenze sostanziali: 
1- Mirabelli quasi non trattava il giocatore, si presentava con i soldi sia per il club di turno, sia per il giocatore e comprava. Le richieste di soldi aumentavano? Chissene, ecco i soldi! Infatti gente come Borini ad oggi è totalmente invendibile. Quest'anno mirano un giocatore, se le richieste vengono ritenute accettabili si compra, se invece per qualsiasi altro motivo (commissioni, cartellino o stipendio) l'acquisto si rivela troppo oneroso, si vita su altro (ad esempio da Kabak si è arrivati a Duarte).
2- Stanno facendo una squadra seguendo una linea, una logica, non stanno acquistando in base alle occasioni. Due anni fa, l'acquisto di Calhanoglu per un 433 non c'entrava niente, in più Biglia, Bonucci, Conti e Kessie giocavano in un modulo diverso da quello che voleva fare Montella, infatti l'adattamento non è stato semplice.

Per ora, e sottolineo, per ora, stanno facendo le cose come si deve per me. Zapata non l'hanno rinnovato perché hanno preferito prendere un centrale giovane da formare, poi non sappiamo le richieste che aveva fatto. Riguardo Cutrone, mi dispiace un sacco, però non possiamo continuare ad essere riconoscienti o a fare la squadra dell'amicizia, lui genera plusvalenza, in più non è titolare, quindi hanno deciso di tagliarlo. Giocatori della juve ad ora non ne hanno presi (per fortuna), quindi il problema non si pone.

Le preoccupazioni che hai non sono infondate, anche a me Leao ricorda tantissimo Niang, però se l'hanno preso è perché hanno visto delle doti importanti in lui (o almeno voglio sperare che sia così). Forse l'unico mio tentennamento è sull'esperienza dei nostri dirigenti della parte sportiva, in fondo è il loro primo mercato quindi di errori è probabile che ne faranno, ad esempio Suso, ad oggi, non so se riusciranno a piazzarlo da qualche parte, un dirigente esperto e navigato potrebbe invece avere meno difficoltà grazie a qualche aggancio con altre squadre.

Ultima cosa: prendi Pepé, ottimo giocatore dal costo elevato (80 milioni circa). Se tra Arsenal e Napoli ha scelto la prima, come mai avremmo potuto convincerlo? Facendogli vedere la nostra impolverata bacheca? Quando prendono Bennacer piuttosto che Torreira, oppure Duarte piuttosto che Manolas, non lo fanno perché sono convinti che i secondi siano migliori dei primi, semplicemente conta anche la volontà del giocatore. Chi verrebbe in un Milan senza coppe con un basso tetto salariale?(ovviamente i 3,5 mln/anno per Leao sono una balla colossale secondo me).

Fino a quando non torneremo in CL sarà così, poi con maggiori ricavi e maggiore appeal la musica cambia, ma ad ora questo è quello che passa il convento.

Non prendere per verità quello che dico, è solo una mia opinione, come tu hai espresso la tua


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



Cronologia mercato estivo 2019 sul forum: fase 1 presi Krunic e Bennacer "eh dove andremo mai col centrocampo dell'Empoli ci serve gente di spessore non giovani retrocessi...." salvo poi lodare e imbrodare Paolo e Zvone per il miglior giocatore della coppa d'Africa preso per due spicci, fase 2 preso Theo: "ma cosa combinano buttare 20 mln per il quinto terzino stiamo buttando via tempo e soldi x il fratello scarso etc etc...." salvo crogiolarsi nella libidine di vederlo arare la fascia prima e disperarsi per l'infortunio poi dopo i primi minuti in cui lo si è visto all'opera e di nuovo lodi ai dirigenti per il colpaccio...fase 3: parte Patrick e arrivano Leao e Duarte, per ora siamo ai "folli 35 mln per la riserva del Lille e 11 per un fabbro brasiliano..." aspettando di veder giocare questi ragazzi e sperando di vedere nuovamente un retrofront di tutti i San Tommasi in circolazione credo che un pò più di credito a Maldini e Boban vada dato...


----------



## 666psycho (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io in avanti avrei cercato di acquistare uno che la differenza te la fa davvero, per esempio un Nicolas Pepé, nome perfetto per noi. È arrivato questo Leao che desta più di una perplessitá e non si sa se possa giocare insieme a Piatek.



Ma Pepé è un ala..cosa ce ne facciamo?? 80 milioni per uno che dovresti addatare... non mi sembra una mossa intelligente..


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Cronologia mercato estivo 2019 sul forum: fase 1 presi Krunic e Bennacer "eh dove andremo mai col centrocampo dell'Empoli ci serve gente di spessore non giovani retrocessi...." salvo poi lodare e imbrodare Paolo e Zvone per il miglior giocatore della coppa d'Africa preso per due spicci, fase 2 preso Theo: "ma cosa combinano buttare 20 mln per il quinto terzino stiamo buttando via tempo e soldi x il fratello scarso etc etc...." salvo crogiolarsi nella libidine di vederlo arare la fascia prima e disperarsi per l'infortunio poi dopo i primi minuti in cui lo si è visto all'opera e di nuovo lodi ai dirigenti per il colpaccio...fase 3: parte Patrick e arrivano Leao e Duarte, per ora siamo ai "folli 35 mln per la riserva del Lille e 11 per un fabbro brasiliano..." aspettando di veder giocare questi ragazzi e sperando di vedere nuovamente un retrofront di tutti i San Tommasi in circolazione credo che un pò più di credito a Maldini e Boban vada dato...



Io non ho criticato nulla prima della mazzetta girata la Lille per un niang qualunque

Le altre considerazioni si basano sulle notizie dei giornalai..ma credo che sia vero abbiamo chiesto demiral o rugani..

Sulle cessioni che dire..come sempre siamo al palo, per noi vendere è più difficile che per la nasa andare su marte


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Luglio 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Ma Pepé è un ala..cosa ce ne facciamo?? 80 milioni per uno che dovresti addatare... non mi sembra una mossa intelligente..



Pepè è un talento assoluto, potrebbe giocare anche come play in questo Milan, non c'è bisogna di adattarlo. Parte dietro la punta semplicemente per sfruttare le sue doti tecniche nel fraseggio,la visione di gioco e la capacità di inserimento. Per dire, tra lui e Felix avrei puntato tutta la vita sull'ivoriano.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io in avanti avrei cercato di acquistare uno che la differenza te la fa davvero, per esempio un Nicolas Pepé, nome perfetto per noi. È arrivato questo Leao che desta più di una perplessitá e non si sa se possa giocare insieme a Piatek.



Pepé è un’ala. Il mister sta già adattando Suso sulla trequarti e l’ivoriano è ancora più esterno. Gioca a tutta fascia. Poi mi pare che l’arsenal l’abbia pagato 90 mln.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non ho criticato nulla prima della mazzetta girata la Lille per un niang qualunque
> 
> Le altre considerazioni si basano sulle notizie dei giornalai..ma credo che sia vero abbiamo chiesto demiral o rugani..
> 
> Sulle cessioni che dire..come sempre siamo al palo, per noi vendere è più difficile che per la nasa andare su marte


Lo conosci bene Leao?


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lo conosci bene Leao?



Ho già risposto in merito, credo nessuno lo conosca bene, mi sono limitato ad osservare le sue caratteristiche di base, che purtroppo sono disastrose..

Se poi evolve e diventa un fenomeno lieto di sbagliarmi, ma certi limiti per me sono gravi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pepé è un’ala. Il mister sta già adattando Suso sulla trequarti e l’ivoriano è ancora più esterno. Gioca a tutta fascia. Poi mi pare che l’arsenal l’abbia pagato 90 mln.


Pepè è un attaccante e sa giocare in tutti i ruoli dell'attacco. Oltretutto essendo mancino e portato a svariare soprattutto sul lato destro del campo faciliterebbe anche gli inserimenti centrali dei centrocampisti e non si pesterebbe i piedi con Piatek. Sa giocare anche negli spazi stretti, definirlo un'ala destra è molto riduttivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pepè è un attaccante e sa giocare in tutti i ruoli dell'attacco. Oltretutto essendo mancino e portato a svariare soprattutto sul lato destro del campo faciliterebbe anche gli inserimenti centrali dei centrocampisti e non si pesterebbe i piedi con Piatek. Sa giocare anche negli spazi stretti, definirlo un'ala destra è molto riduttivo.



Aldilà di qualche dubbio tattico mio (opinione eh), resta il fatto che stia 90 mln e mi pare che i gunners gli diano 6 netti annui e gli agenti abbiano anche preteso una commissione da quasi 10 mln. Qui si parla di un affare da 100 mln. Non penso che il Milan ad oggi possa offrire queste cifre.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho già risposto in merito, credo nessuno lo conosca bene, mi sono limitato ad osservare le sue caratteristiche di base, che purtroppo sono disastrose..
> 
> Se poi evolve e diventa un fenomeno lieto di sbagliarmi, ma certi limiti per me sono gravi


Addirittura disastrose. Va bene.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà di qualche dubbio tattico mio (opinione eh), resta il fatto che stia 90 mln e mi pare che i gunners gli diano 6 netti annui e gli agenti abbiano anche preteso una commissione da quasi 10 mln. Qui si parla di un affare da 100 mln. Non penso che il Milan ad oggi possa offrire queste cifre.


Sempre soliti discorsi, ma a noi un giocatore in grado di saltare l'uomo e che veda anche la porta serve. Quei giocatori costano, non c'è niente da fare. Ma guarda quante scommesse abbiamo fatto negli ultimi anni: non sarebbe stato meglio acquistare pochi tasselli ogni anno, anzichè comprare tanti Biglia e Calhanoglu che di fatto nulla hanno risolto? Io ho parlato di Pepè, ma non è l'unico.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Luglio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sempre soliti discorsi, ma a noi un giocatore in grado di saltare l'uomo e che veda anche la porta serve. Quei giocatori costano, non c'è niente da fare. Ma guarda quante scommesse abbiamo fatto negli ultimi anni: non sarebbe stato meglio acquistare pochi tasselli ogni anno, anzichè comprare tanti Biglia e Calhanoglu che di fatto nulla hanno risolto? Io ho parlato di Pepè, ma non è l'unico.



Ci servono quelle caratteristiche infatti. Io parlavo solo che Pepé non fosse fattibile a quelle cifre. Che poi magari l’avessero preso. Pare essere un gran giocatore.


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



Alcune considerazioni.

Io non so se te, o qualcun altro, ma ti assicuro che c'era un sacco di gente che dopo l'acquisto dei "3 ottimi colpi low cost a ingaggio ridotto" si è lamentata dicendo che avremmo lottato per la retrocessione avendo preso uno scarto del Real e due giocatori dall'Empoli retrocesso. Però ora vengono incensate di complimenti e valutate come operazioni di mercato brillanti.

Sui problemi riguardanti le cessioni si è capito che quest'anno il mercato dura fino al 3 settembre? Secondo me alcuni pensano che finisca il 3 agosto...
Inoltre se ti offrono pippe tipo Fazio per Suso cosa devi fare? Accettare di buon grado e ringraziare pure per l'inc.ulata ricevuta?
Su Andre Silva i presunti "intrallazzi" (che non si sa se esistano nè a cosa porteranno) avevano fatto il miracolo di vendere un invendibile...colpa di Boban e Maldini se quello ha chiesto la luna al Monaco e non se n'è fatto nulla?

Capitolo Correa: 5 giorni fa --> "Correa a 55 milioni è una folliah1!1! Regalo all'Atletico per prendere James1!1!
Oggi --> Serve una seconda punta e non prendiamo Correa ma il Niang portoghese? Scandaloh!

Sul centrale, non mi pare abbiamo preso un gobbo Demiral, o speso una cifra immonda per uno che, si sa, verrà a fare il quarto centrale (il titolare deve essere, e lo sarà, Caldara). E poi avessimo rinnovato Zapata un altro anno, sono sicuro ci sarebbe stata la rivolta con tanto di offese a Boban, da considerare il nuovo Galliani.

Infine, so che molti avrebbero voluto prendere Pepé e simili, ma è già stato fatto capire dalla società che acquisti del genere, al momento sono fuori portata, sia a livello economico, sia sul piano dell'appeal, dato che non possiamo garantire le coppe.
in più dare del brocco a uno dopo aver visto 4 minuti di video su YT mi sembra francamente ridicolo ed esagerato.

Sono contento di questo mercato? No, non ancora, mancano 3/4 uscite fondamentali (Biglia, Suso, uno dei terzini sinistri e Andre Silva su tutti) e mancano ancora una mezzala di qualità e una seconda punta di ruolo titolare, a mio modo di vedere ci stiamo muovendo discretamente. E comunque, qualora si pensasse che non abbiamo fatto bene, ancora non è chiaro che manca più di un mese di mercato. UN MESE.

Nulla contro di te, sia chiaro, ma l'atteggiamento generale del tifoso milanista davvero mi risulta irritante, nonché fuori da ogni senso e logica.

FORZA MILAN SEMPRE


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



Non preoccuparti. E' la migliore campagna acquisti, ad ora,che il Milan conduce da tanti anni a questa parte. Perplessità su Leao ma molto probabilmente volevano un attaccante che potesse fare la prima e la seconda punta subito a ridosso dei titolari e che fosse un talento. Per il resto per Duarte si e' andato in direzione di un difensore reattivo, rapido nei recuperi e cattivo che ci serviva giocando con la difesa alta.
Davvero grande dirigenza e speriamo che arrivi anche la seconda punta che ci serve.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ci servono quelle caratteristiche infatti. Io parlavo solo che Pepé non fosse fattibile a quelle cifre. Che poi magari l’avessero preso. Pare essere un gran giocatore.


Eh capisco che dici che non sia fattibile, ma converrà prevedere prima o poi un esborso simile per almeno un giocatore di quel tipo. Se non quest'anno, l'anno prossimo sperando di centrare la Champions. Possiamo costruire tutto il gioco che vogliamo, ma ci vogliono giocatori che la buttino dentro.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Luglio 2019)

Io sono soddisfatto. ma dobbiamo cedere


----------



## Schism75 (30 Luglio 2019)

Non capisco sta cosa di Zapata. Su questo forum lo abbiamo maledetto per anni per le sue continue disattenzioni, contro chiunque, che ci sono costati tantissimi punti. Lo volevamo fuori squadra e, sopratuttto, fuori milanello ogni 2x3. In più ci si è aggiunta negli ultimi anni una fragilità fisica, con infortuni da almeno 2 mesi, sopratutto nei momenti più importanti. Ed in la con gli anni, visto che ne ha quasi 33.
Ora che finalmente è fuori, quasi tutti lo state rimpiangendo. Per cosa? Per bestemmiarlo al primo errore certo? Faccio fatica a comprendere.

Su Leao il nuovo Niang sorvolo, visto che insomma non è esattamente uno sconosciuto a molti grandi club, visto che sia il City, che la Juventus, in ultimo anche l’Inter, negli ultimi 2 anni in diversi momenti lo volevano. Lo avessero preso loro avremmo letto titoloni, e noi a rosicare. Poi, essendo giovane, ci sta che non esploda. Ma nuovo Niang proprio no.


----------



## Manue (31 Luglio 2019)

Secondo me Leao è un’ottima operazione che costa meno di quello che dicono i media...
Con Zapata son stracontento che sia finita, meglio un giovane che ha voglia. 
Il mercato mi sembra buono, non ci si piega a richieste dei club e si sta facendo tutto con logica,
infine va considerato che non è finito...

Su Silva, beh vediamo, per me Mendez lo piazza


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Addirittura disastrose. Va bene.



Bé, se vedo uno che gioca attaccante e che:
tira male
non sa portare palla
dribbla male
non ha colpo di testa
non sa passare

Cosa dobbiamo dire sulle doti? Che però è veloce? eh...allora ci sono giusto le piste di atletica a bordo campo, lo ammireremo lì..


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé, se vedo uno che gioca attaccante e che:
> tira male
> non sa portare palla
> dribbla male
> ...



Rispetto la tua opinione, però vorrei capire perchè abbiano speso tale cifra, aldilà del rapporto "di collaborazione" con Mendes.


----------



## Gas (31 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



La vedevo come te ma poi a mente piu serena ho fatto nuove riflessioni.
L'anno scorso siamo attivati a 1 punto dalla Champions con un momento in cui avevamo millemila infortunati, con un allenatore a detta di tutti scarsissimo e con arbitraggi contro.
Al momento mi pare che non abbiamo venduto nessun titolare della scorsa stagione, abbiamo un nuovo allenatore, Piatek e Paquetà dalla prima giornata, il miglior giocatore della coppa d'Africa e sostituito giocatori praticamente mai utilizzati con altri utilizzabili.
Il quadro non è così nero.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non capisco sta cosa di Zapata. Su questo forum lo abbiamo maledetto per anni per le sue continue disattenzioni, contro chiunque, che ci sono costati tantissimi punti. Lo volevamo fuori squadra e, sopratuttto, fuori milanello ogni 2x3. In più ci si è aggiunta negli ultimi anni una fragilità fisica, con infortuni da almeno 2 mesi, sopratutto nei momenti più importanti. Ed in la con gli anni, visto che ne ha quasi 33.
> Ora che finalmente è fuori, quasi tutti lo state rimpiangendo. Per cosa? Per bestemmiarlo al primo errore certo? Faccio fatica a comprendere.
> 
> Su Leao il nuovo Niang sorvolo, visto che insomma non è esattamente uno sconosciuto a molti grandi club, visto che sia il City, che la Juventus, in ultimo anche l’Inter, negli ultimi 2 anni in diversi momenti lo volevano. Lo avessero preso loro avremmo letto titoloni, e noi a rosicare. Poi, essendo giovane, ci sta che non esploda. Ma nuovo Niang proprio no.



Su Zapata non mi spiego davvero il perché. 
Per me è uno dei giocatori più scarsi che abbia mai visto al Milan. Ha fatto più errori lui di qualunque altro giocatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> La vedevo come te ma poi a mente piu serena ho fatto nuove riflessioni.
> L'anno scorso siamo attivati a 1 punto dalla Champions con un momento in cui avevamo millemila infortunati, con un allenatore a detta di tutti scarsissimo e con arbitraggi contro.
> Al momento mi pare che non abbiamo venduto nessun titolare della scorsa stagione, abbiamo un nuovo allenatore, Piatek e Paquetà dalla prima giornata, il miglior giocatore della coppa d'Africa e sostituito giocatori praticamente mai utilizzati con altri utilizzabili.
> Il quadro non è così nero.



Ma infatti io per il 4° posto dico che siamo i favoriti..proprio per questo non vorrei buttassimo via tutto con errori sciocchi..

Dirò di più, per me anche il 3° posto è fattibile


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Su Zapata non mi spiego davvero il perché.
> Per me è uno dei giocatori più scarsi che abbia mai visto al Milan. Ha fatto più errori lui di qualunque altro giocatore.



Questo campionato l'ha giocato discretamente, via, errori plateali pochissimi. Non ha mai fatto particolari casini e a velocità ancora lo svernicia a Romagnoli. Giocatori che sono uguali a sé stessi da 4 anni sono altri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Luglio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> La vedevo come te ma poi a mente piu serena ho fatto nuove riflessioni.
> L'anno scorso siamo attivati a 1 punto dalla Champions con un momento in cui avevamo millemila infortunati, con un allenatore a detta di tutti scarsissimo e con arbitraggi contro.
> Al momento mi pare che non abbiamo venduto nessun titolare della scorsa stagione, abbiamo un nuovo allenatore, Piatek e Paquetà dalla prima giornata, il miglior giocatore della coppa d'Africa e sostituito giocatori praticamente mai utilizzati con altri utilizzabili.
> Il quadro non è così nero.



Abbiamo venduto Bakayoko e Cutrone, qualcosa davano.

Comunque per tirarmi su il morale io ogni tanto faccio il giro su Twitter con l'hastag #ACMilan, visto che i giornali nazionali continuano a volerci far sognare con gli acquisti di Baselli e Benassi.
Oggi leggevo che se piazziamo Suso il Milan starebbe sondando Havertz del Leverkusen ... richiesta intorno ai 100 pippi.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questo campionato l'ha giocato discretamente, via, errori plateali pochissimi. Non ha mai fatto particolari casini e a velocità ancora lo svernicia a Romagnoli. Giocatori che sono uguali a sé stessi da 4 anni sono altri.



Un campionato dove ha giocato poco e non ha fatto disastri è un campionato positivo per lui.

Di solito ci faceva perdere partite. In effetti è in crescita.
Meglio guardare avanti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Luglio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo venduto Bakayoko e Cutrone, qualcosa davano.
> 
> Comunque per tirarmi su il morale io ogni tanto faccio il giro su Twitter con l'hastag #ACMilan, visto che i giornali nazionali continuano a volerci far sognare con gli acquisti di Baselli e Benassi.
> Oggi leggevo che se piazziamo Suso *il Milan starebbe sondando Havertz del Leverkusen* ... richiesta intorno ai 100 pippi.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un campionato dove ha giocato poco e non ha fatto disastri è un campionato positivo per lui.
> 
> Di solito ci faceva perdere partite. In effetti è in crescita.



Eppure io sono durissimo in genere con i giocatori, e se penso a Musacchio mi viene la nausea. Comunque, come vuoi, tanto ormai è andato.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



Dubbi che ci stanno anche se i tuoi giudizi sono troppo di pancia e un po' prevenuti.

Vedremo alla fine del mercato. Le operazioni sono ancora tante da fare, il quadro è appena una bozza.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un campionato dove ha giocato poco e non ha fatto disastri è un campionato positivo per lui.
> 
> Di solito ci faceva perdere partite. In effetti è in crescita.
> Meglio guardare avanti.



Devi anche riconoscere quello che zapata in campo ti consente di fare : laddove con musacchio e romagnoli in coppia non possiamo e non riusciamo ad alzare la difesa 15 metri oltre l'area col colombiano la potevamo alzare anche ai 35 metri.
Sul lungo zapata è tutt'ora imbattibile.
Quest'anno nelle uniche occasioni in cui ci siamo alzati lo abbiamo fatto con abate e, appunto, con zapata.
Capisco che in uscita in impostazione non faccia brillare gli occhi, capisco pure in area di cappellate ne ha commesse parecchie però ha doti fisiche e di recupero uniche.
Gol ridicoli come come quelli di pedro in cagliari-milan con zapata in campo non li subisci.
Improponibile una coppia difensiva lenta e macchinosa.
Questo è uno degli aspetti che maggiormente imputo a gattuso quest'anno : l'alternanza folle e scriteriata tra musacchio e zapata in base agli infortuni ora del primo ora del secondo fa capire che nemmeno il mister avesse ben chiaro chi fosse il titolare.
E visto che musacchio e zapata sono totalmente diversi come peculiarità non è una bella cosa metterli alla pari e alternarli come se fosse una banalità.
Per me zapata doveva esser il titolare fisso, volenti e nolenti.
In attesa di trovare sul mercato uno non solo veloce e potente ma anche capace coi piedi e attento in marcatura.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devi anche riconoscere quello che zapata in campo ti consente di fare : laddove con musacchio e romagnoli in coppia non possiamo e non riusciamo ad alzare la difesa 15 metri oltre l'area col colombiano la potevamo alzare anche ai 35 metri.
> Sul lungo zapata è tutt'ora imbattibile.
> Quest'anno nelle uniche occasioni in cui ci siamo alzati lo abbiamo fatto con abate e, appunto, con zapata.
> Capisco che in uscita in impostazione non faccia brillare gli occhi, capisco pure in area di cappellate ne ha commesse parecchie però ha doti fisiche e di recupero uniche.
> ...



Bah con Musacchio e Romagnoli abbiamo avuto per lunghi tratti la difesa meno battuta.

Il discorso della linea alta lo trovo fine a sé stesso. Zapata gioca al Milan da anni l'unica cosa che ha tenuto alta è la linea dell'incazzatura. 

Il tuo è un discorso teorico, i fatti, e sono tanti, parliamo di 120 e passa partite, dimostrano altro. Zapata è un difensore si veloce e forte atleticamente ma troppo disattento e superficiale, laddove fa recuperi di livello fa errori di posizionamento, marcatura e tecnici incredibili e improvvisi.

Musacchio, che io non amo particolarmente, è un giocatore molto più preciso e attento, che gioca meglio di reparto.
Se vuoi costruire una squadra che giochi con la linea, che si muova coi tempi e le distanze giuste, non puoi giocare con Zapata.
Giampaolo Stresa la linea all'estremo, ha bisogno di difensori davvero attenti e precisi. Anche per questo ho parecchi dubbi pure su Duarte.


----------



## NaTzGuL (31 Luglio 2019)

Leggo molte critiche per l'operazione Leao....troppo costoso, un azzardo...etc etc
ma se non sbaglio il Lille è controllato da Elliot....basterebbe questo per dare "un senso" all'operazione.....


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io per il 4° posto dico che siamo i favoriti..proprio per questo non vorrei buttassimo via tutto con errori sciocchi..
> 
> Dirò di più, per me anche il 3° posto è fattibile



Mah...io non so come si faccia a credersi superiori a Inter e Napoli... siamo indietro anni luce signori...due tre mesi e ve ne accorgerete, dobbiamo giocarcela per il quarto posto...


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2019)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> Leggo molte critiche per l'operazione Leao....troppo costoso, un azzardo...etc etc
> ma se non sbaglio il Lille è controllato da Elliot....basterebbe questo per dare "un senso" all'operazione.....



Il Lille non è controllato da Elliot, ha semplicemente un debito con loro, come altri club hanno debiti con banche o altri fondi. Il Lille ha un debito con Elliot, non un debito con il Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah con Musacchio e Romagnoli abbiamo avuto per lunghi tratti la difesa meno battuta.
> 
> Il discorso della linea alta lo trovo fine a sé stesso. Zapata gioca al Milan da anni l'unica cosa che ha tenuto alta è la linea dell'incazzatura.
> 
> ...



Io ricordo recuperi importanti e fenomenali da parte di zapata sul lungo.
Per me la coppia centrale dei sogni è il 5 + il 6 : il libero bravo a dirigere il reparto e coi tempi in testa + il 5 forte in marcatura e nei recuperi.
Musacchio sarà più attento in area e bravo a difendere con le linee serrate ma non è bravo nel coprire lo spazio alle spalle, romagna ancora peggio.
Non sto rimpiangendo zapata, per intenderci, ma dico che giocando a due dietro non si può giocare con due lenti, macchinosi e facilmente penetrabili centralmente altrimenti non ti rimane che giocare tutti sotto palla.
Ma cosi facendo pure bonucci fa la sua bella figura.
Il difensore forte accetta, si gioca e vince anche i duelli individuali e il tanto bistrattato zapata era difficilissimo da superare nell'1vs1.
Ti ripeto : gol come quello di pedro a cagliari sono all'ordine del giorno non appena romagna e musacchio si alzano perchè sono lenti a correre all'indietro.
Nel calcio di gattuso forse hanno fatto la loro figura, dubito la farebbero pressando in avanti.


----------



## NaTzGuL (31 Luglio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Lille non è controllato da Elliot, ha semplicemente un debito con loro, come altri club hanno debiti con banche o altri fondi. Il Lille ha un debito con Elliot, non un debito con il Milan.



Bhe in rete ci sono articoli che spiegano dettagliatamente come Elliot controlli indirettamente il Lille.....per me l'acquisto di Leao, a quel prezzo, è unicamente legato alla presenza di Elliot nella società Francese....


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Luglio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ricordo recuperi importanti e fenomenali da parte di zapata sul lungo.
> Per me la coppia centrale dei sogni è il 5 + il 6 : il libero bravo a dirigere il reparto e coi tempi in testa + il 5 forte in marcatura e nei recuperi.
> Musacchio sarà più attento in area e bravo a difendere con le linee serrate ma non è bravo nel coprire lo spazio alle spalle, romagna ancora peggio.
> Non sto rimpiangendo zapata, per intenderci, ma dico che giocando a due dietro non si può giocare con due lenti, macchinosi e facilmente penetrabili centralmente altrimenti non ti rimane che giocare tutti sotto palla.
> ...



Ma il discorso generale lo condivido, non condivido il particolare su Zapata perché se anche fa recuperi e ti permette di alzare la linea li compensa con coperture sbagliate nei tempi, marcature approssimative, passaggi smarcamenti agli avversari, gli errori di Zapata sono talmente tanti e grossolani che mi pare assurdo dimenticarli per una manciata di partite decenti giocate l'anno scorso e parlarne come fosse Koulibaly. Tutto qui.

Poi il discorso generale sulla coppia va bene anche se ci sono tante varianti che funzionano bene lo stesso.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma il discorso generale lo condivido, non condivido il particolare su Zapata perché se anche fa recuperi e ti permette di alzare la linea li compensa con coperture sbagliate nei tempi, marcature approssimative, passaggi smarcamenti agli avversari, gli errori di Zapata sono talmente tanti e grossolani che mi pare assurdo dimenticarli per una manciata di partite decenti giocate l'anno scorso e parlarne come fosse Koulibaly. Tutto qui.
> 
> Poi il discorso generale sulla coppia va bene anche se ci sono tante varianti che funzionano bene lo stesso.



Tu fai una media però su tutti gli anni complessivi di un Milan osceno. Quest'ultimo anno è sembrato molto più maturo, e per un difensore centrale è tutto sommato comprensibile arrivare in tarda età ad un compimento equilibrato. Secondo me sei troppo duro, forse adesso era proprio il suo momento. Non ho visto errori costanti da matita rossa nelle ultime apparizioni.

E come ti dicevo, Musacchio mi fa venire i brividi lungo la schiena, se Zapata ti fa incazz*re non vedo come tu possa rimanere soddisfatto da questa autentica mina vagante nella nostra area di rigore.

Poi non insisto e rispetto la tua opinione.


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2019)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> Bhe in rete ci sono articoli che spiegano dettagliatamente come Elliot controlli indirettamente il Lille.....per me l'acquisto di Leao, a quel prezzo, è unicamente legato alla presenza di Elliot nella società Francese....



Hai idea Elliot quanti asset controlla? Aiuta economicamente nazioni intere addirittura. Dubito altamente che Elliot usi il Milan in una condizione economica ai limiti del drammatico per tirare soldi al Lille...come dubito questo prezzo di Leao sia di favore visto quanto lo abbiamo pagato...come era eravamo veramente collusi con il Lille era Pepè l'unico da Milan che dovevano girarci... Il collegamento Milan-Elliot-Lille mi sembra piuttosto fantasioso...


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Luglio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma il discorso generale lo condivido, non condivido il particolare su Zapata perché se anche fa recuperi e ti permette di alzare la linea li compensa con coperture sbagliate nei tempi, marcature approssimative, passaggi smarcamenti agli avversari, gli errori di Zapata sono talmente tanti e grossolani che mi pare assurdo dimenticarli per una manciata di partite decenti giocate l'anno scorso e parlarne come fosse Koulibaly. Tutto qui.
> 
> Poi il discorso generale sulla coppia va bene anche se ci sono tante varianti che funzionano bene lo stesso.



Ma è chiaro che parliamo di un giocatore mediocre e con grossi limiti tecnici e di attenzione ma ,dando per scontato che romagnoli è il più forte che abbiamo in impostazione nonchè titolare indiscusso, per una questione di caratteristiche reputavo zapata il migliore in rosa, tra i centrali a disposizione, per completare la coppia centrale.
Musacchio - romagnoli per me è una coppia molto limitata, mal assortita e che non garantisce soluzioni per tutti gli attacchi da fronteggiare.
Ideali nello stretto, sotto palla e in impostazione ma scarsi sulle transizioni.


----------



## koti (31 Luglio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah...io non so come si faccia a credersi superiori a Inter e Napoli... siamo indietro anni luce signori...due tre mesi e ve ne accorgerete, dobbiamo giocarcela per il quarto posto...



Fino a prova contraria l'Inter ci è arrivata sopra solo di 1 punto e stan facendo un mercato disastroso, poi se Conte gli porta 20 punti in più alzo le mani.

Il Napoli ci è galassie avanti, su questo non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Luglio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah...io non so come si faccia a credersi superiori a Inter e Napoli... siamo indietro anni luce signori...due tre mesi e ve ne accorgerete, dobbiamo giocarcela per il quarto posto...



Chi ha parlato di Napoli?
Io parlo di Inda..arrivata 1 PUNTO davanti a noi un anno fa..che sta perdendo Icardi, Nainggolan e Perisic e ha inserito ad oggi Barella e Sensi e Godin...

Ah già....mi ero scordato...hanno preso Re Mida Gonde....minimo fanno 82 punti quest'anno!


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu fai una media però su tutti gli anni complessivi di un Milan osceno. Quest'ultimo anno è sembrato molto più maturo, e per un difensore centrale è tutto sommato comprensibile arrivare in tarda età ad un compimento equilibrato. Secondo me sei troppo duro, forse adesso era proprio il suo momento. Non ho visto errori costanti da matita rossa nelle ultime apparizioni.
> 
> E come ti dicevo, Musacchio mi fa venire i brividi lungo la schiena, se Zapata ti fa incazz*re non vedo come tu possa rimanere soddisfatto da questa *autentica mina vagante nella nostra area di rigore.*
> 
> Poi non insisto e rispetto la tua opinione.



Che esagerato.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Che esagerato.



Vabbè, un mortaretto di piccola potenza, dai. Stiamo a spaccare il capello in 4, adesso.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Luglio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, un mortaretto di piccola potenza, dai. Stiamo a spaccare il capello in 4, adesso.



Per me tutto sommato Musacchio è un buon difensore, non un fuoriclasse, ma rispetto a certi scarsoni che abbiamo in rosa è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi. Purtroppo per caratteristiche non è il profilo ideale per giocare in coppia con Alessio, ma la scorsa stagione i 2 hanno trovato una buona intesa. l'Argentino tra l'altro ha giocato meglio di Romagnoli all'inizio, per poi calare nella seconda parte di stagione.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (31 Luglio 2019)

Leao nuovo Niang

vabbè dai buone vacanze


----------



## gabri65 (31 Luglio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me tutto sommato Musacchio è un buon difensore, non un fuoriclasse, ma rispetto a certi scarsoni che abbiamo in rosa è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi. Purtroppo per caratteristiche non è il profilo ideale per giocare in coppia con Alessio, ma la scorsa stagione i 2 hanno trovato una buona intesa. l'Argentino tra l'altro ha giocato meglio di Romagnoli all'inizio, per poi calare nella seconda parte di stagione.



Guarda Clarence, solito discorso per Lineker, alla fine sono opinioni e sensazioni come per qualsiasi altro giocatore, le rispetto e non le contesto, anche se ovviamente, senza impuntarmi bambinescamente, descrivo la mia idea. E figurati se non ci sono reparti che necessiterebbero di maggiore attenzione, ti condivido.

A me Musacchio non piace, perché non riesco a intravedere nessuna qualità di spicco, a fronte di vari errori commessi, alcuni a mio parere banali. Mi sembra troppo nervoso e non mi trasmette sicurezza. Zapata, con tutti i suoi difetti, mi dà un'idea complessiva più solida. Certamente non affermo che Musacchio fa schifo per 90' tutte le sante partite, però, ecco, a me non soddisfa più di tanto. Detto questo, stiamo sempre a parlare di difensori tutto fuorché fuoriclasse, certo.

Poi se rimane e disputa un ottimo campionato figurati se sono contento.


----------



## Milo (31 Luglio 2019)

Se sono vere le voci che la Roma punta Icardi, col mercato attuale mi preoccuperei molto.

È necessario un crack con questa rosa, il mio preferito rimarrebbe SMS. Con lui possiamo chiudere anche il mercato di entrata (grazie al cavolo  )


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...



Mi pare che non stia evolvendo un bel nulla...siamo troppo fermi in uscita...

Ancora una volta il nostro mercato non riesce a dare una sforbiciata decisa alla rosa e ad inserire 2 elementi in grado di alzare davvero la qualità dell'organico..

Sono un po' deluso..capisco le difficoltà ma non concepisco sto impuntarsi a non voler cedere a poco certa gente (tipo Suso, RR e Laxalt) per poter poi operare..


----------



## uolfetto (8 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo dico senza stare tanto a pensarci, a pelle come si usa dire..
> 
> Non mi piace la piega che sta prendendo il nostro mercato, nemmeno un po'
> 
> ...


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2019)

Stesse sensazioni. Rischiamo di trovarci come sempre con una rosa male amalgamata, piena di giocatori fuori ruolo e fuori contesto tattico. Suso non può fare il trequartista, Castillejo non ha ruolo nel nostro modulo, Musacchio e Rodriguez non ci azzeccano nulla col gioco di Giampaolo, e forse neanche Piatek e Kessie, mentre Silva è ormai impresentabile a qualsiasi livello.


----------



## Boomer (8 Agosto 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Stesse sensazioni. Rischiamo di trovarci come sempre con una rosa male amalgamata, piena di giocatori fuori ruolo e fuori contesto tattico. Suso non può fare il trequartista, Castillejo non ha ruolo nel nostro modulo, Musacchio e Rodriguez non ci azzeccano nulla col gioco di Giampaolo, e forse neanche Piatek e Kessie, mentre Silva è ormai impresentabile a qualsiasi livello.



Eh dai vendiamo 10 giocatori e compriamone altri 10 a caso... Ha funzionato bene l'ultima volta.

Non scordatevi che :


Veniamo dal disastro perpetrato da Miraminchia che ha bruciato 240 M
L'anno scorso Leo ha dovuto imbastire delle trattative in pochi giorni per cercare qualche rincalzo utile a Ottuso
TUTTI I GIOCATORI PRESI DA MIRAMINCHIA ( a parte Kessie ) SONO INVENDIBILI. NESSUNO LI VUOLE e INFATTI ANDRANNO TUTTI VIA A PARAMETRO 0.

Ora speriamo di prendere una seconda punta forte. Non credo a nessuna cessione delle pippe prese da Miraminchia.


----------



## Ambrole (8 Agosto 2019)

Io non capisco questo, spero solo apparente, immobilismo. Devi liberarti di giocatori, bene forza i tempi, tanto poi negli ultimi giorni devi abbassare i prezzi, quindi tanto vale farlo ora, cedere e usare i soldi per prendere qualcuno e metterlo velocemente a disposizione del mister


----------



## Boomer (8 Agosto 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questo, spero solo apparente, immobilismo. Devi liberarti di giocatori, bene forza i tempi, tanto poi negli ultimi giorni devi abbassare i prezzi, quindi tanto vale farlo ora, cedere e usare i soldi per prendere qualcuno e metterlo velocemente a disposizione del mister



I giocatori di Mirabilia sono invendibili. Suso e Zizzo hanno ingaggi troppo alti.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Eh dai vendiamo 10 giocatori e compriamone altri 10 a caso... Ha funzionato bene l'ultima volta.
> 
> Non scordatevi che :
> 
> ...



Ma infatti io non ho detto da nessuna parte che dobbiamo operare a caso, anzi, sto criticando proprio il fatto che questa rosa sia costruita senza logica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> I giocatori di Mirabilia sono invendibili. Suso e Zizzo hanno ingaggi troppo alti.



Senza dubbio sono difficili da piazzare ma tipo Suso a 25 per me lo cedi..se ne vuoi 35-40 no..


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> I giocatori di Mirabilia sono invendibili. Suso e Zizzo hanno ingaggi troppo alti.



3M Suso sarebbe alto?
In Europa ci sono centinaia di giocatori in ogni ruolo che prendono quanto lo Spagnolo e molti francamente si meritano anche meno di quella cifra.


----------



## Boomer (8 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio sono difficili da piazzare ma tipo Suso a 25 per me lo cedi..se ne vuoi 35-40 no..



Per 25 M Suso me lo tengo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Per 25 M Suso me lo tengo.



La stessa fesseria che pensano i nostri..
Sono pochi? Pazienza..sono tutta plusvalenza..
Invece ci teniamo uno inutile per non "svenderlo" ma per poi perderlo a zero fra 2 anni o doverlo rinnovare alle sue condizioni..geniale..

Che poi, detta tra noi, se valesse più di 25 qualcuno lo avrebbe anche richiesto..invece sta sul mercato da 2 anni e nessuno ha mai offerto niente per il fenomeno...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Stesse sensazioni. Rischiamo di trovarci come sempre con una rosa male amalgamata, piena di giocatori fuori ruolo e fuori contesto tattico. Suso non può fare il trequartista, Castillejo non ha ruolo nel nostro modulo, Musacchio e Rodriguez non ci azzeccano nulla col gioco di Giampaolo, e forse neanche Piatek e Kessie, mentre Silva è ormai impresentabile a qualsiasi livello.



Su Piatek e Kessie aspetterei. RR in teoria è una riserva. Comunque aspettiamo. Mancano oltre settimane alla fine del mercato.


----------



## Kayl (8 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 3M Suso sarebbe alto?
> In Europa ci sono centinaia di giocatori in ogni ruolo che prendono quanto lo Spagnolo e molti francamente si meritano anche meno di quella cifra.



peccato ne pretenda 5 per rinnovare


----------



## Boomer (8 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La stessa fesseria che pensano i nostri..
> Sono pochi? Pazienza..sono tutta plusvalenza..
> Invece ci teniamo uno inutile per non "svenderlo" ma per poi perderlo a zero fra 2 anni o doverlo rinnovare alle sue condizioni..geniale..
> 
> Che poi, detta tra noi, se valesse più di 25 qualcuno lo avrebbe anche richiesto..invece sta sul mercato da 2 anni e nessuno ha mai offerto niente per il fenomeno...



Inutile? Con chi lo sostituisci ?


----------



## Raryof (8 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> I giocatori di Mirabilia sono invendibili. Suso e Zizzo hanno ingaggi troppo alti.



In uscita, ad agosto e nella nostra situazione non c'è da ragionare troppo.
Suso? 30+ 5 di bonus.
Kessie? possiamo valutarlo 28 mln, 25+ 4/5 di bonus.
Silva? piazzabile forse a fine mercato e se messo fuori rosa, non mi dispiacerebbe se dessimo la priorità all'uscita di Kessie con cui fai plusva sicura.


Ogni uscita deve essere un pelo al ribasso, con bonus bassi e facilmente raggiungibili, normale si aspetti agosto, non normale cercare di dare fiducia a gente da cedere (mi meraviglio di Giampy che spero non fosse serio su Suso).
Donnarumma lo considero un asset fondamentale da cedere se volessimo puntare 3 giocatori di livello con cui bloccheresti la top 4 alla stessa maniera in cui gli ergastolani americani in Alaska bloccherebbero una mignotta, nuda, recapitatagli in cella e sotto l'effetto di droghe.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Agosto 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> peccato ne pretenda 5 per rinnovare



Ed avrebbe anche ragione, almeno fino a quando resterà nell'universo parallelo chiamato Milan, dove un portiere "talentuoso" guadagna il doppio di lui, nonostante per 3 anni abbia contribuito più di chiunque altro ai (pochi) successi della squadra.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Su Piatek e Kessie aspetterei. RR in teoria è una riserva. Comunque aspettiamo. Mancano oltre settimane alla fine del mercato.



Certo, per il momento sono solo sensazioni. Purtroppo però sono un po' le stesse degli anni scorsi. Vediamo, già un Correa mi farebbe stare più tranquillo.


----------



## vota DC (8 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Per 25 M Suso me lo tengo.



Va per i 26, spazi di miglioramento fisico non ne ha. E nemmeno del resto visto il carattere.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Certo, per il momento sono solo sensazioni. Purtroppo però sono un po' le stesse degli anni scorsi. Vediamo, già un Correa mi farebbe stare più tranquillo.



Il Milan farà sicuramente altre operazioni da qui al 02/09. Su Correa sono abbastanza fiducioso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Agosto 2019)

sicuramente ci aspettavamo qualcosa in più dalle cessioni. Oramai mancano solo tre settimane e gli esuberi sono tutti li. Sena uscite non arriva più nessuno, la rosa è già troppo lunga per fare solo il campionato.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sicuramente ci aspettavamo qualcosa in più dalle cessioni. Oramai mancano solo tre settimane e gli esuberi sono tutti li. Sena uscite non arriva più nessuno, la rosa è già troppo lunga per fare solo il campionato.



Noi aspettiamo fine mercato perchè le occasioni sono in saldo...e con i nostri esuberi gli altro fanno lo stesso...alla fine vedrai che un Laxalt andrà al Torino in prestito con diritto di riscatto..o alla Lazio...un Silva andrà via per molto meno di 30...e cosi via..non è che i saldi li troveremo solo noi...


----------



## Boomer (8 Agosto 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Va per i 26, spazi di miglioramento fisico non ne ha. E nemmeno del resto visto il carattere.



Non c'entra. E' comunque un giocatore che 2-3 mesi bene te li fa. Gli altri manco quelli. L'anno scorso è andato in doppia cifra con gli assist nonostante il non gioco di Gattuso e fatto anche 7 gol se non ricordo male. 

25 M è la cifra presa per Cutrone ( bonus compresi ) che è uno scarpazzone. Suso se venduto va venduto alle condizioni del Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Non c'entra. E' comunque un giocatore che 2-3 mesi bene te li fa. Gli altri manco quelli. L'anno scorso è andato in doppia cifra con gli assist nonostante il non gioco di Gattuso e fatto anche 7 gol se non ricordo male.
> 
> 25 M è la cifra presa per Cutrone ( bonus compresi ) che è uno scarpazzone. Suso se venduto va venduto alle condizioni del Milan.



Ecco il lavoro di Mirabilandia







Non ce n’è uno, UNO, che si salvi. Perfino Conti con le sue lacune difensive sfigura di fronte a Calabria che è il Cutrone della difesa, scarpazzone allo stesso modo.

Assolutamente incredibile.

Non si pensava che qualcuno potesse fare più danni dell’ultimo Galliani, eppure l’incredibile è avvenuto.

Viene quasi da pensare male anche sulle loro intenzioni, perché una campagna acquisti del genere, per rapporti costi/risultati, è letteralmente senza precedenti.


----------



## Boomer (8 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ecco il lavoro di Mirabilandia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per fortuna che la Juve voleva Bonucci o sarebbe stato un altro invendibile. Non so sinceramente come abbiamo fatto a vendere Kalinic... 

Gli altri andranno via tutti a P0.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Per fortuna che la Juve voleva Bonucci o sarebbe stato un altro invendibile. Non so sinceramente come abbiamo fatto a vendere Kalinic...
> 
> Gli altri andranno via tutti a P0.



Un lavoro da sabotatori professionisti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Inutile? Con chi lo sostituisci ?



Guarda che lo stanno riadattando a 3/4ista perché nel modulo di Giampy la sua "mattonella" non è prevista..
Quindi non è che va sostituito...in quel ruolo deve giocare Paquetà e la turca come riserva dato che nemmeno lui è piazzabile


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2019)

Siamo ancora in alto mare.
Le idee sembrano esserci, ci muoviamo con una certa coerenza, ma sembra che manchi sempre qualcosa per chiudere gli obiettivi.

Vedremo le prossime settimane, mi aspetto molte cessioni e molti acquisti ancora.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora in alto mare.
> Le idee sembrano esserci, ci muoviamo con una certa coerenza, ma sembra che manchi sempre qualcosa per chiudere gli obiettivi.
> 
> Vedremo le prossime settimane, mi aspetto molte cessioni e molti acquisti ancora.



Per me il tentativo di vendere all’ultimo secondo Kessie alla,squadra di Mendes agli stessi costi, plusvalenze e risparmio di payroll che Mendes aveva inizialmente garantito con la cessione di Silva al Monaco indica che in uscita siamo in altissimo mare.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me il tentativo di vendere all’ultimo secondo Kessie alla,squadra di Mendes agli stessi costi, plusvalenze e risparmio di payroll che Mendes aveva inizialmente garantito con la cessione di Silva al Monaco indica che in uscita siamo in altissimo mare.



Beh sì il problema sembra principalmente quello. Abbiamo in rosa alcuni elementi fuori dal progetto che non riusciamo a piazzare.

Il tentativo di cedere Kessie io proprio non l'ho condiviso.

Vedremo. Se il Monaco cede Falcao al Galatasaray penso che si riaprirà il discorso Silva.

In entrata manca ancora tanto per avere una squadra seriamente competitiva.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh sì il problema sembra principalmente quello. Abbiamo in rosa alcuni elementi fuori dal progetto che non riusciamo a piazzare.
> 
> Il tentativo di cedere Kessie io proprio non l'ho condiviso.
> 
> ...



Volete dirmi che con Piatek e Paquetà dall'inizio dell'anno, e i nuovi non possiamo giocarcela con Atalanta, Roma e Lazio che non hanno preso nessuno e di cui 2 su 3 ci sono arrivate dietro pure un anno fa?

Che finiamo 4° non lo so, ma che non possiamo nemmeno giocarci il 4° posto no dai...

Rammento a tutti che questo deve essere il nostro mantra quest'anno: 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto


----------



## uolfetto (9 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me il tentativo di vendere all’ultimo secondo Kessie alla,squadra di Mendes agli stessi costi, plusvalenze e risparmio di payroll che Mendes aveva inizialmente garantito con la cessione di Silva al Monaco indica che in uscita siamo in altissimo mare.





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh sì il problema sembra principalmente quello. Abbiamo in rosa alcuni elementi fuori dal progetto che non riusciamo a piazzare.
> 
> Il tentativo di cedere Kessie io proprio non l'ho condiviso.
> 
> ...



mercato inglese chiuso e tutti gli scarti sono ancora qua. secondo me altro che molti acquisti e molte cessioni. l'unica speranza è qualcuno che va via in prestito con diritto di riscatto (silva, laxalt) altrimenti io penso non si muova più nulla proprio.


----------



## uolfetto (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Volete dirmi che con Piatek e Paquetà dall'inizio dell'anno, e i nuovi non possiamo giocarcela con Atalanta, Roma e Lazio che non hanno preso nessuno e di cui 2 su 3 ci sono arrivate dietro pure un anno fa?
> 
> Che finiamo 4° non lo so, ma che non possiamo nemmeno giocarci il 4° posto no dai...
> 
> Rammento a tutti che questo deve essere il nostro mantra quest'anno: 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto



scusa ma atalanta e roma hanno fatto parecchi movimenti. cioè magari sono anche peggiorate, però non puoi dire che non hanno preso nessuno.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> scusa ma atalanta e roma hanno fatto parecchi movimenti. cioè magari sono anche peggiorate, però non puoi dire che non hanno preso nessuno.



L'Atalanta solo Malinovsky e Muriel, per me pochino per il doppio impegno, la Roma ha preso Diawara, Veretout e Pau Lopez (fenomeni proprio..) ma ha perso Manolas cambiandolo con una scommessa...
Mi pare abbiamo fatto molto di piú noi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> scusa ma atalanta e roma hanno fatto parecchi movimenti. cioè magari sono anche peggiorate, però non puoi dire che non hanno preso nessuno.



Intendevo nessuno di forte..non si sono rafforzate ecco..mi ero espresso male


----------



## First93 (9 Agosto 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta solo Malinovsky e Muriel, per me pochino per il doppio impegno, la Roma ha preso Diawara, Veretout e Pau Lopez (fenomeni proprio..) ma ha perso Manolas cambiandolo con una scommessa...
> Mi pare abbiamo fatto molto di piú noi.



La Roma non ha perso solo Manolas, hanno ceduto El Shaarawy, De Rossi e a breve anche Dzeko. 

P.S.: Pau Lopez non sarà un fenomeno, però in confronto ad Olsen persino una sedia sarebbe migliore. Diciamo che almeno in porta la Roma ha fatto un upgrade


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> La Roma non ha perso solo Manolas, hanno ceduto El Shaarawy, De Rossi e a breve anche Dzeko.
> 
> P.S.: Pau Lopez non sarà un fenomeno, però in confronto ad Olsen persino una sedia sarebbe migliore. Diciamo che almeno in porta la Roma ha fatto un upgrade



Pau Lopez é l'unico buono dai.
La vera incognita l'hanno in panchina comunque...allenatori come Fonseca si rivelano grandi sorprese o enormi flop.


----------



## First93 (9 Agosto 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Pau Lopez é l'unico buono dai.
> La vera incognita l'hanno in panchina comunque...allenatori come Fonseca si rivelano grandi sorprese o enormi flop.



Tanto anche se vanno a fondo richiamano il traghettatore Ranieri a metterci la faccia.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Volete dirmi che con Piatek e Paquetà dall'inizio dell'anno, e i nuovi non possiamo giocarcela con Atalanta, Roma e Lazio che non hanno preso nessuno e di cui 2 su 3 ci sono arrivate dietro pure un anno fa?
> 
> Che finiamo 4° non lo so, ma che non possiamo nemmeno giocarci il 4° posto no dai...
> 
> Rammento a tutti che questo deve essere il nostro mantra quest'anno: 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto, 4° posto



Se codesto è il tuo mantra comprati una scorta di Maalox dammi retta.

Vediamo, se la squadra rimane questa faremo parecchia fatica per il quarto posto ma da qui alla fine penso faremo altri cambiamenti.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> mercato inglese chiuso e tutti gli scarti sono ancora qua. secondo me altro che molti acquisti e molte cessioni. l'unica speranza è qualcuno che va via in prestito con diritto di riscatto (silva, laxalt) altrimenti io penso non si muova più nulla proprio.



Sono d'accordo, non credo che faremo cessioni particolarmente remunerative, diversi andranno via in prestito temo. 

Ci sono ancora molti mercati aperti e ci sono squadre che hanno già incassato cifre importanti, vedremo.

Se non faremo almeno altri 3 o 4 acquisti importanti non andiamo da nessuna parte. Penso che i nostri lo sappiano benissimo, meglio di noi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se codesto è il tuo mantra comprati una scorta di Maalox dammi retta.
> 
> Vediamo, se la squadra rimane questa faremo parecchia fatica per il quarto posto ma da qui alla fine penso faremo altri cambiamenti.



Quindi secondo te siamo più deboli di un anno fa? O roma Lazio e Atalanta si sono rafforzate?

Per me lotteremo..il mantra non è per me, io sono conscio dei limiti della rosa..non mi pare si possa dire altrettanto quando sento parlare di "milan non competitivo" guardando a Inter, Napoli e Juve...quelli sono più avanti, noi dobbiamo pensare alle rivali per il NOSTRO obbiettivo stagionale..


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te siamo più deboli di un anno fa? O roma Lazio e Atalanta si sono rafforzate?
> 
> Per me lotteremo..il mantra non è per me, io sono conscio dei limiti della rosa..non mi pare si possa dire altrettanto quando sento parlare di "milan non competitivo" guardando a Inter, Napoli e Juve...quelli sono più avanti, noi dobbiamo pensare alle rivali per il NOSTRO obbiettivo stagionale..



Per me anche il Torino è al nostro livello.

LottereMMo per il quarto dipende, se sarà intorno ai 65 punti può darsi, se come le stagioni precedenti si viaggerà oltre i 70 saremmo spacciati. Parlo sempre con la rosa attuale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh sì il problema sembra principalmente quello. Abbiamo in rosa alcuni elementi fuori dal progetto che non riusciamo a piazzare.
> 
> Il tentativo di cedere Kessie io proprio non l'ho condiviso.
> 
> ...



Per me in entrata con Correa c’è la possiamo giocare.

Chiaramente la squadra non é completa, soprattutto come livello di alcuni titolari, ma sarebbe comunque piú forte di quella che mi sarei aspettato ad inizio mercato.
Mi accontento di un passo alla volta.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me in entrata con Correa c’è la possiamo giocare.
> 
> Chiaramente la squadra non é completa, soprattutto come livello di alcuni titolari, ma sarebbe comunque piú forte di quella che mi sarei aspettato ad inizio mercato.
> Mi accontento di un passo alla volta.



Potercela giocare è un'espressione retorica che contesto ogni anno.

Con Correa faremmo un bel passo avanti, ma non basta per essere seriamente competitivi.
Manca come minimo un difensore centrale di livello e un regista completo che garantisca equilibrio nelle due fasi.

Se affrontiamo la stagione con Musacchio e Biglia mi dispiace ma non siamo competitivi per il quarto posto a meno che le altre non si suicidino come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Agosto 2019)

Sinceramente e senza volere fare facili ironie secondo me questo topic e' di un allarmismo ingiustificato. Posto che il mercato ancora non e' finito non credo che gia' ad ora non siamo competitivi per il quarto posto. 
Abbiamo delle lacune da colmare ma nemmeno i nostri contenders mi paiono così rafforzati come qualcuno vuole fare credere ma si sa il solleone ferragostano fa perdere di lucidita' anche le menti piu' equilibrate.


----------



## shevchampions (9 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Potercela giocare è un'espressione retorica che contesto ogni anno.
> 
> Con Correa faremmo un bel passo avanti, ma non basta per essere seriamente competitivi.
> Manca come minimo un difensore centrale di livello e un regista completo che garantisca equilibrio nelle due fasi.
> ...



La rosa ha delle lacune. Gli acquisti sono incognite, da Bennacer a Leao. Correa sarebbe una semi-certezza. Se i vari acquisti e i Paquetà, Piatek, Donnarumma e Kessie dovessero esplodere, insieme ad un buon ritorno di Caldara da inizio gennaio, avremmo tutte le carte in regola per arrivare quarti. Che ne esplodano 2/3 non lo vedo così improbabile. Le concorrenti, ad ogni modo, sono più o meno al nostro livello, la differenza la faranno le coppe e gli allenatori. E il mercato al 2 settembre. Ma scordiamoci regista e difensore, ruoli in cui siamo già coperti e in cui non si vedono probabili uscite.

La squadra al momento è in linea con le mie aspettative ad inizio mercato: giovani incognite da coltivare in casa. Bisogna solo sperare, come si sapeva da molto, che siano i giovani giusti.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> La rosa ha delle lacune. Gli acquisti sono incognite, da Bennacer a Leao. Correa sarebbe una semi-certezza. Se i vari acquisti e i Paquetà, Piatek, Donnarumma e Kessie dovessero esplodere, insieme ad un buon ritorno di Caldara da inizio gennaio, avremmo tutte le carte in regola per arrivare quarti. Che ne esplodano 2/3 non lo vedo così improbabile. Le concorrenti, ad ogni modo, sono più o meno al nostro livello, la differenza la faranno le coppe e gli allenatori. E il mercato al 2 settembre. Ma scordiamoci regista e difensore, ruoli in cui siamo già coperti e in cui non si vedono probabili uscite.
> 
> La squadra al momento è in linea con le mie aspettative ad inizio mercato: giovani incognite da coltivare in casa. Bisogna solo sperare, come si sapeva da molto, che siano i giovani giusti.



Scommesse ci stanno nella nostra situazione, a me va benissimo.

Ma allo stato attuale delle cose Musacchio Biglia e Suso sono titolari, se anche arrivasse Correa (SE) non avremmo risolto i problemi, assolutamente per competere seriamente per il quarto posto.
Dovremmo sperare in stagioni mediocri delle altre.

La Roma è un'incognita come noi ma la Lazio mi pare abbia molte più certezze, anche Atalanta e Torino partono da una base solida e non sono più deboli di noi in questo momento.


----------



## Boomer (9 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Scommesse ci stanno nella nostra situazione, a me va benissimo.
> 
> Ma allo stato attuale delle cose Musacchio Biglia e Suso sono titolari, se anche arrivasse Correa (SE) non avremmo risolto i problemi, assolutamente per competere seriamente per il quarto posto.
> Dovremmo sperare in stagioni mediocri delle altre.
> ...



Torino non è più debole? Ma stiamo scherzando? Bennacer sarà titolare davanti alla difesa comunque , non Biglia che tra l'altro si romperà entro breve come ogni anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Torino non è più debole? Ma stiamo scherzando? Bennacer sarà titolare davanti alla difesa comunque , non Biglia che tra l'altro si romperà entro breve come ogni anno.



Il Toro lo sottovalutano tutti come negli anni scorsi sottovalutavano l'Atalanta.
Mazzarri ha impresso un'identità e sistemato l'impianto difensivo (hanno fatto un girone di ritorno strepitoso), adesso vedrete che cresceranno in attacco perché hanno giocatori di qualità. Il Toro è una mina vagante e al momento è una squadra molto più completa e coerente della nostra, senza paragone, tra l'altro anche con più esperienza e giocatori pronti.
Poi ragazzi fatevi le idee che volete ci mancherebbe.

Bennacer è tutto da vedere come regista del Milan. A me piace ma che sia pronto per il ruolo è tutto da capire. Al momento Biglia è il titolare, non è scontato per nulla che Bennacer gli prenda il posto.

Lo stesso discorso vale per Musacchio e Suso. 

Per me è più probabile che Bennacer nel breve si imponga come mezzala sinistra che è il ruolo dove ha sempre giocato. Per trasformarlo in un regista da Milan ci vorrà tempo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me anche il Torino è al nostro livello.
> 
> LottereMMo per il quarto dipende, se sarà intorno ai 65 punti può darsi, se come le stagioni precedenti si viaggerà oltre i 70 saremmo spacciati. Parlo sempre con la rosa attuale.



Sarò inesperto io..ma quando leggo le rose di Roma, Lazio e Atalanta non vedo nulla di che..quindi assolutamente al nostro livello


----------



## Boomer (9 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il Toro lo sottovalutano tutti come negli anni scorsi sottovalutavano l'Atalanta.
> Mazzarri ha impresso un'identità e sistemato l'impianto difensivo (hanno fatto un girone di ritorno strepitoso), adesso vedrete che cresceranno in attacco perché hanno giocatori di qualità. Il Toro è una mina vagante e al momento è una squadra molto più completa e coerente della nostra, senza paragone, tra l'altro anche con più esperienza e giocatori pronti.
> Poi ragazzi fatevi le idee che volete ci mancherebbe.
> 
> ...



Il problema non si pone perchè Biglia si romperà al 100%.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Potercela giocare è un'espressione retorica che contesto ogni anno.
> 
> Con Correa faremmo un bel passo avanti, ma non basta per essere seriamente competitivi.
> Manca come minimo un difensore centrale di livello e un regista completo che garantisca equilibrio nelle due fasi.
> ...



Amen, arriveremo quinti o sesti.

Non é che puoi saltare in aria per inseguire la chimera del quarto posto.

Al momento giá cosí come siamo, siamo fuorisdimi a meno di magheggi nel bilancio precedente.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Agosto 2019)

Sinceramente la fiducia ormai la sto perdendo e ne avevo tanta ad inizio mercato.

Siamo ancora pieni di esuberi e scoperti nel ruolo chiave del trequartista. 

Possibile che non si riescano a cedere Silva, Laxalt, Rodriguez e Chalanoglu? 4 pippe per 1 giocatore buono, chiedo solo questo dal calciomercato attuale, nulla più.


----------



## Boomer (9 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sinceramente la fiducia ormai la sto perdendo e ne avevo tanta ad inizio mercato.
> 
> Siamo ancora pieni di esuberi e scoperti nel ruolo chiave del trequartista.
> 
> Possibile che non si riescano a cedere Silva, Laxalt, Rodriguez e Chalanoglu? 4 pippe per 1 giocatore buono, chiedo solo questo dal calciomercato attuale, nulla più.



Ma come fai a venderli? Ahahahahahaahahah


----------

